# m.balfouri setup



## Spiderman24 (Mar 22, 2011)

Possibly getting one very soon but can't find a good care sheet. need advise on tank setup. arboreal? Heat humidity? The works let me know. and if you've got a Soctra island blue please post pictures of tank setups so I can get a fell on what I need.


----------



## Scolopeon (Mar 22, 2011)

Baboon spiders are my absoloubt fav's I must get one of these also.

What prices have you encountered them at?


----------



## Spiderman24 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anywhere from 100 to 150 mate look at the revent forsales a guy right now is selling 1.25" they are pretty sweet and not pricey really. Once I get mine ill send you some pics if you'd like? I just fell in love with the blue and white tufts of hair.


----------



## Ms.X (Mar 22, 2011)

_M. balfouri_ is definitely a terrestrial species.  It webs like a _P. murinus_ or a _C. cyaneopubescens_ in order to create an elaborate tunnel system.  They will burrow as well, and they like to incorporate substrate and decoration into their webbing.  Their native habitat is very dry, rocky, and a bit sandy.  I keep mine very dry and just overflow the water dish once in a while.  
Here are a couple of shots of my setup:


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just letting u know I hate you lol . I want one to!!


----------



## Spiderman24 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats a female isn't subadult? If so she is gorgeous!!!! Nice little setup as well thank you for the good advise I was having the hardest time finding anything on Google.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------




rosehaired1979 said:


> Just letting u know I hate you lol . I want one to!!


I hate myself because I'm possibly giving up my Subfusca "LL" female for one >.< I've gotta have one though its a baboon!!! Paul has them for a really decent price and a guy just offered a 1.25" sling to trade for pokie slings! So if you've got any.hit.him up mate. 



Does anyone know how aggressive these.beauties are?


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 22, 2011)

> Does anyone know how aggressive these.beauties are?


IMO theyre not that bad. not as defensive as any other baboons ive had atleast. ive handled all the MMs ive had (4) and all the females at one point or another (6, now 4). they seem to throw up a quick display sometimes, or just curl up, but it seems like most of the time they can be nudged on to a hand without any problems (assuming theyre out in the open). but to be honest i very rarely mess with mine, only when cage cleaning or moving around to be honest. plus they build pretty elaborate burrows so...good luck trying to fish one out 

ive found these to spend most of their time in a burrow until theyre around 3"-4". then they seem to web a lot more and be out and about more often. my biggest girls (4.5"-5") are out in the open 6 out of 10 times. again, besides my p.lugardi, i see them out more often than most of the other 'baboons' ive had (i NEVER see my h.mac or OBTs)

that being said, i keep my biggest girls in 5g tanks with about 7" of substrate on one end and a good amount of branches on the other (the substrate is sloped, it goes as shallow as about 5". theyre burrows are on the deepest points, and theyve web up about a third of the tank. i keep them pretty dry. 
my smaller girls are in a deep devided tank with about 10" of substrate, and their burrows go straight to the bottum. they also have branches, to web up, but they dont web nearly as heavily. in the past i also kept smallish ones in 1 gallon containers with  about 7" of substrate as well, again, burrows went all the way down. 
i recently found 17qt containers that are good sized (IMO for most medium spiders), i will be moving them all into those soon, but i plan a similar set up...about 7" of substrate and some branches. also, i find that they seem to prefer digging under a partially buried object (coco-hut, cork ark tube), although i have seem them make a burrow just in a corner, no support required. 

i would keep them at room temperature. i also find them to be light eaters once they get bigger. or maybe im just not offering them something they like (i use b.lats). but from what ive seen, they eat fine, they just arent garbage disposals. 

atleast thats how im keeping mine 

smallish one in a 1 gallon container






terrible pic of smallish girls cage, as you can see, they used the cork and cocohuts as the roof to their burrow. IME once they get bigger they web a lot more. 






big one, i often see her just sitting there out in the open






tolerant to handling....some of the time 






just for kicks...a vid a friend shot of my pair (the girl in pick above). the burrow loops back to the other opening and straight back, in the shape of a "y"
http://www.youtube.com/user/idontcollectfish1#p/a/u/2/6pKTecixfWw

if you cant guess, these are one of my favorite species


----------



## teamster6 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have two one inch slings I keep in the same container. They stay burried constantly I hardly ever see them but I also thought they are light eaters

t6


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 23, 2011)

I had one, and I traded it. Kicking myself over it, but I'm sure I'll come across another one eventually.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Mar 23, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> I had one, and I traded it. Kicking myself over it, but I'm sure I'll come across another one eventually.


Welcome to my world I raised my female lowland since 1" and traded her.=( yeah they are becoming more readily available and ill keep you in mind if I see one available for the right price. It took me ages to get hold of one and I'm not letting go lolhow big was it what sex? I'm kinda liking the look of males


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 23, 2011)

Spiderman24 said:


> Welcome to my world I raised my female lowland since 1" and traded her.=( yeah they are becoming more readily available and ill keep you in mind if I see one available for the right price. It took me ages to get hold of one and I'm not letting go lolhow big was it what sex? I'm kinda liking the look of males


It was about 1 1/2", around there. No idea of sex, was small and mean and fast. :wall:


----------



## Spiderman24 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for the help! It was seriously a man hunt to find even a small caresheet and your guys examples were perfect beautiful setups and beautifuk spiders!!!

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




KoriTamashii said:


> It was about 1 1/2", around there. No idea of sex, was small and mean and fast. :wall:


Feisty little buggers aye? I'm sorry you let him go I'm sure you had reason and there are more out there you'll get one eventually yeah.

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------




mitchrobot said:


> IMO theyre not that bad. not as defensive as any other baboons ive had atleast. ive handled all the MMs ive had (4) and all the females at one point or another (6, now 4). they seem to throw up a quick display sometimes, or just curl up, but it seems like most of the time they can be nudged on to a hand without any problems (assuming theyre out in the open). but to be honest i very rarely mess with mine, only when cage cleaning or moving around to be honest. plus they build pretty elaborate burrows so...good luck trying to fish one out
> 
> ive found these to spend most of their time in a burrow until theyre around 3"-4". then they seem to web a lot more and be out and about more often. my biggest girls (4.5"-5") are out in the open 6 out of 10 times. again, besides my p.lugardi, i see them out more often than most of the other 'baboons' ive had (i NEVER see my h.mac or OBTs)
> 
> ...



Ornata was always my favorite can't really say why I just loved ornata had 6 at once in one point in time llol but these guys are now my new number one! They are incredible


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Mar 23, 2011)

low humidity, under 20%, temps range from upper 60s to upper 80s. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmmmm, my LPS has a small balfouri sling for $100. I've had my eye on it for awhile & I ALMOST bought it, but yesterday I went in and just had to have the 3in P miranda instead. Maybe if tips are good next weekend I will go in and swoop the little guy up. This thread has inspired me....


----------



## Spiderman24 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well worth it for 100 dollars man. 
=)


----------

